# Swing Bed Billing



## KHERRELL (May 5, 2013)

Our company has started billing for hospitalists.  One of which, does what is called swing beds, which my understanding is the patient is very ill and will die, but not ill enough for hospice.  They move the patient from one bed in the hospital to another.  I cannot locate anywhere what procedure code that it can be billed under and what date to use as an admit date.  Also, the face sheet for the hospital shows a new admit date even though the patient just changes beds.  Can someone please adivse me where to look for this information or know the answer?  Thanks.
Kathy


----------



## llingblo (May 5, 2013)

*Swing bed*

I will address the admission and discharge dates you are receiving off the face sheet. It is a practice of hospitals when moving a patient from one department of the hospital to another to discharge the patient and readmit the patient into the new department without the patient ever physically leaving the hospital. For example the patient was in the ICU Unit and then moved to a regular hospital floor. The hospital would discharge the patient from the ICU unit and readmit the patient to the regular hospital floor. I am not sure of the codes to use here but I would check the consultation codes for inpatient and then follow the face sheets from the hospital. You may want to check with the hospital billing department as to how they bill these charges that may give you a better idea what codes to bill for your physicians.


----------

